# Ditch run flats. Is tyre weld any good?



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

Per title really. Does tyre weld work and does it ruin the tyre for future repair?


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Tyre weld is only meant for a temporary repair until you can get a new tyre :thumb:


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

i heard that it knackers the tyre


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

adf27 said:


> Tyre weld is only meant for a temporary repair until you can get a new tyre :thumb:


Yeah I know it's a temp measure, like running on a flat run flat, but does it preclude you from having the tyre plug repaired. Does it rot the rubber or whatever?


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I've never used it myself but heard it's more trouble than it's worth.

I prefer the old spare wheel myself.


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I prefer the old spare wheel myself.


Me too but I've no wheel well just run flats.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Why would it rot the tyre?

Is this another chinese whisper or is there any truth behind it?

I had a slow puncture in one tyre, put tyre weld in it and ran that tyre for thousands of miles. no exaggeration either. All it does is solidify in the hole and block it up.


----------



## mathyou78 (Mar 12, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> Why would it rot the tyre?
> 
> Is this another chinese whisper or is there any truth behind it?
> 
> I had a slow puncture in one tyre, put tyre weld in it and ran that tyre for thousands of miles. no exaggeration either. All it does is solidify in the hole and block it up.


Chinese whisper I hope... Just looking for some first hand experience. Thanks.


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Tyre weld foam doesn't damage a tyre in any way shape or form. The only "issue" you may have is that the tyre fitters hate the stuff because it all needs scraped out when you go to get the puncture replaced, so you may get charged a bit more than a normal puncture repair (been there, done that). I'll be ditching the awful rock hard runflats on my Cooper S when they are due and keeping tyre weld and small compressor in the boot


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ran for two years witha can of it in the boot in my 5 series, never used it but the runflats were awful.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

your stuffed if it is a large hole or fails to work


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I had to use this the other week, had a screw in a tire 
The little compressor was very impressive. and the entire proccess very easy.

I was just going to buy another tub of the gunk, but I'd preffer a wheel tbh.


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Deanoecosse said:


> Tyre weld foam doesn't damage a tyre in any way shape or form. The only "issue" you may have is that the tyre fitters hate the stuff because it all needs scraped out when you go to get the puncture replaced, so you may get charged a bit more than a normal puncture repair (been there, done that).


110% correct!!
Not sure if they do now,but when I worked for Kwik-Fit
We were told not to try to repair a tyre which had had tyre weld (or others) used on it
The reasoning was how could we guarantee the repair as there was no way of ensuring we'd found all the punctures


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

Just in the process of changing cars 
The one I am trading had gunk and compressor but I bought a space saver and ditched the gunk.However the new car has 19" wheels and the dealer says there isn't a space saver available so gunk or nothing!
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

My lexus has 18" wheels as standard, and has a space saver spare. Don't see why you can't get a space saver suitable for a 19" wheel.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

chud786 said:


> Just in the process of changing cars
> The one I am trading had gunk and compressor but I bought a space saver and ditched the gunk.However the new car has 19" wheels and the dealer says there isn't a space saver available so gunk or nothing!
> Anyone got any ideas?


sorry to Hijack but you mean one of these 
http://www.rrsport.co.uk/forum/topic23216.html


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

Mattey h said:


> My lexus has 18" wheels as standard, and has a space saver spare. Don't see why you can't get a space saver suitable for a 19" wheel.


because there usually isn't any dedicated space in the boot for the spare :thumb:...well in the newer BMWs and minis at least!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> your stuffed if it is a large hole or fails to work


You & RP back together then Ninja


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Full size spare... Wouldn't accept a car with anything else!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

dont some manufactures put it in the boot of there cars to get rid of the run flats? If its good enough for any manufacture then iam sure its fine.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> ran for two years witha can of it in the boot in my 5 series, never used it but the runflats were awful.


Run flat tyres are now on the 3rd generation, much softer sidewalls to the first ones used.



chud786 said:


> Just in the process of changing cars
> The one I am trading had gunk and compressor but I bought a space saver and ditched the gunk.However the new car has 19" wheels and the dealer says there isn't a space saver available so gunk or nothing!
> Anyone got any ideas?


My Dad's car has no boot now he has a full size 19" wheel & tyre in it, as no space saver can be purchased. . .


----------



## chud786 (May 16, 2011)

Mattey h said:


> My lexus has 18" wheels as standard, and has a space saver spare. Don't see why you can't get a space saver suitable for a 19" wheel.


What I meant was that Citroen don't do one.They only do them upto 18".
I suppose if I look I could find one to fit, just a bit of a pain really.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I used it before and its very good at sealing the hole. I drove on it for months and months doing 40k a year and it never caused any problems.

As mentioned the biggest problem was no where would repair it once they new it had tyre sealant in and try to get you to buy a brand new tyre. 

Solution use Tyreweld but buy your own 2nd hand tyre machine off ebay and just pay 5 quid to have them balanced. Thats what I did. I know crap advice if your changing one tyre but we would change hundreds of tires a year on the 4x4s.


----------



## julio2906 (Oct 25, 2009)

I used it on my old 600+bhp Skyline and had no problems at all and that includes flying round a track and doing burnouts before hitting 120mph+ down the 1/4 mile drag strip.
I don't carry a space saver or a full size spare as tyreweld can fit in a cubby hole in the boot and will sort a puncture out and you are also not carrying extra weight in your car so is better for fuel economy


----------



## DeeTailer (Aug 13, 2009)

Do some research on Ultraseal Puncturesafe. I've been using it for years. Its a permanent puncture sealant rather than a temporary measure. 

You can splash out and put it in your tyres as a preventative measure or just wait and use it (like I do) to fix any puncture you do get.

And its never caused any issue with tyre fitters when I've been changing my tyres after using it.....


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I use Tyre Weld all the time - the alloys on the Volvo aren't quite perfectly sealing to the tyre, despite the tyre fitters best efforts.

I've never had a problem and, like others, have used it for thousands of miles.

Be wary not to use it in anything with a tyre pressure monitoring system though - if it seals around the sensor you'll need a new one.


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the tin of gunk method, If you have a big hole or sidewall damage or worst case a blowout the tin of gunk is useless and your stranded with no spare.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Turbo Tony said:


> Be wary not to use it in anything with a tyre pressure monitoring system though - if it seals around the sensor you'll need a new one.


Which manufactures have sensors within the wheels then?


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

My tyre pressure monitors are aftermarket, but loads of newer cars come with tyre pressure monitors as an option.

I think the 'Come fly with me' Renault Laguna advert was the first time I saw one in a car ad. I know lots of Land Rovers/BMWs have them too.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (May 6, 2011)

Nah, BMW use an indirect TPMS system. I always thought Vauxhalls used direct systems?


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Turbo Tony said:


> My tyre pressure monitors are aftermarket, but loads of newer cars come with tyre pressure monitors as an option.
> 
> I think the 'Come fly with me' Renault Laguna advert was the first time I saw one in a car ad. I know lots of Land Rovers/BMWs have them too.


Yes, but the sensors are normally not within the tyre/wheel, well with VAG anyway. . .


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm ditching my runflats, spoke to a pal at bmw he said bm don't fit them as standard anymore they are an optional extra, so now if you don't spec RFT's you get a punture repair kit which is little compressor and a can of gunk


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

G.P said:


> Yes, but the sensors are normally not within the tyre/wheel, well with VAG anyway. . .


Renault. Its on the back of the valve. How on earth does the VAG system work if the sensor is not within the wheel or the tyre?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> Renault. Its on the back of the valve. How on earth does the VAG system work if the sensor is not within the wheel or the tyre?


Like BMW's system where its built into the ABS module on the hub which senses less rotation that the other wheel when there is a flat tyre, a system used since 2003.

I ditched the runflats on my Z4 in favour of half price tyres & a gear sense of ride quality once done

No problem in having a can of gunk in your boot, just remeber to notify your insurance of the lack of run-flats if you do change as it could invalidate your policy.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Does the BMW system actually provide a read out of current tyre pressure? or is it more a of 'deflation' detection system?


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Dixondmn said:


> Does the BMW system actually provide a read out of current tyre pressure? or is it more a of 'deflation' detection system?


The latter.


----------



## Condieboy (Aug 13, 2008)

Used it on my Megane and not had any issues after 1500ish miles.


----------

